# Vale Jimmy Little (1937-2012)



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Australian singer *Jimmy Little* died a couple of days ago, one of our finest of the older generation. He was 75.

Obituary at _The Australian _newspaper HERE.

Royal Telephone was a big hit in the 1960's (warning - religious kind of theme!) but I think his _Messenger_ album from the 1990's was more to my taste, more contemporary, more mellow.

I heard a radio interview with him a few years back and he came across as a very nice guy too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

"You may talk to Jesus on the Royal Telephone". Mmmm.... Pretty profound stuff.


----------

